# low temps Louisiana lg900 pellet grill



## homeruk (Jun 23, 2018)

can anyone help with temps on a lg900 pellet grill, picked one up at costco a couple of weeks back and had some good results so far, its the one with the cold smoking box on the side
just marinated 3kg of flank steak as a jerky for the smoker tomorrow only to  find this evening the lowest i can set the temp to is 86c (uk) about 190f
running some ribs today at 230f i could only get the cold box to 150f at the top and about 80f at the bottom so i was really hoping to do the jerky in the main grill running setting the temp to about 160f
anyone know how to lower the set up of the G2 pid control or is it wise to do it anyway?
i know i could probably run the main grill at a higher temp to get the cold box temps up but seems a mighty inefficient waste of pellets
thanks hopefully in advance


----------



## mike243 (Jun 23, 2018)

smoke mode and a P setting of 6 will get you around 160,haven't tried P 7 but watch for flame outs if you do


----------



## homeruk (Jun 24, 2018)

are we talking about the same controller? or is the "p" setting in the hidden setup menu? aall i have is temp up and down on the unit


----------



## mike243 (Jun 24, 2018)

good question,I thought that a lot of these units had a P setting to control smoke,I will go look and see what I can find


----------



## mike243 (Jun 24, 2018)

Well yours has a PID controller which is the newest system,no P settings needed.sorry I gave bad info,that's supposed to be the better than the old system but may not be as adjustable by the user


----------

